# code completion für JSF (Eclipse)



## eskimo328 (23. Jan 2008)

Hi,

ich arbeite mich zur Zeit in das Thema JSF/Facelets ein und benutze Eclipse 3.3 for JEE.

Habe beispielsweise eine File (home.xhtml) mit folgendem Inhalt:


```
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
	xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
	xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
	xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets">
<head>
	<title>Facelets-Test</title>
</head>
<body>
<ui:insert name="content">
        Default Text for content!!!
</ui:insert>
</body>
</html
```

wie bringe ich aber eclipse dazu, dass es mir wenn ich STR+SPACE drücke, nicht nur die normalen html-tags sondern auch die die jsf-tags anzeigt (also z.b <h:... )?


----------



## byte (23. Jan 2008)

Ein erster Schritt wäre das korrekte Einbinden der Taglib, z.B. so:


```
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core" prefix="c"%>
<html>
...
```


----------



## eskimo328 (23. Jan 2008)

also wenn ich des taglib einbinde, funktioniert zwar die code completion, aber wenn ich die page afruf geht sie nicht mehr sondern es kommt folgendes:



> Error Parsing /home.xhtml: Error Traced[line: 1] The markup in the document preceding the root element must be well-formed.


----------



## maki (23. Jan 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein erster Schritt wäre das korrekte Einbinden der Taglib, z.B. so:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Er benutzt doch schon die "moderne" Form 


```
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
   xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
   xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
   xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets">
```
Ob Eclipse das schnallt weis ich allerdings nicht.

Nachtrag: Wobei die Beispiele die ich finde allesamt anders aussheen:


```
<jsp:root version="2.0"
xmlns:jsp="http://java.sun.com/JSP/Page"
xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html">
```


----------



## eskimo328 (23. Jan 2008)

in dem fall kapiert eclipse das nicht.

ich bin übrigens nach folgender doku vorgegangen:

https://facelets.dev.java.net/nonav/docs/dev/docbook.html

und ich finde es sieht auch besser aus die taglibs im html-tag zu definieren ^^ abgesehen mal davon, habe ich *.xhtml seiten in welchen in nicht unbedingt jsp-code unterbringen möchte.


----------

